# How to reset the BIOS on a hp compaq 2510p laptop



## sharkyfinn (Dec 4, 2008)

See subject; or also how to reset the TPM embedded security. Thanks much for any helpray:


----------



## sharkyfinn (Dec 4, 2008)

Anybody? I thought I could just get this off Google, but no luck


----------

